# Solved: Can't find my downloaded pictures from camera to my computer



## AngelToo (May 24, 2012)

I have an HP Pavilion P6000 with windows 7. I also have picassa downloaded. I took my memory stick from my camera, and put it in my computer. A window popped up saying and showing the downloading of my pictures, and I (like an idiot) checked the delete after copying button. NOW, I can't find my pictures anywhere. I've searched jpeg files, picassa, C: drive, dcim, and other areas that I really don't know what I was looking at. I am not extremely computer saavy, so I am frantic to find my pics! 

I'm also surprised that I received no prompt to save them in a certain folder etc. I'd like to make that an automatic setting that I get prompted, but I don't know how. FOR NOW, please, please, please can you help me find my pictures?

Thank you so much!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Put a different memory card in your camera. Take a photo and then see what the picture name is. The search on your computer for that name minus 1 so if it is img_0596.jpg just search for img_0595.jpg. If it is found then you know where they all are now.

If not then you will need to download something like ZAR (free for memory cards) and use it to recover the images from your memory card.


----------



## AngelToo (May 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your advice! I did do that, and found the pics!!! Yeah!!! I would love to know how I can set the defaults on my computer to prompt me before downloads begin, so I can direct pictures to a certain place. Is that possible?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Don't use Picasa. Use Windows file explorer and copy them manually to where you want. Then tell Picasa where you have put them.

BTW you are better of NOT deleting your images from the card. The best way is to use the Format option in the CAMERA menu once you are certain you have them safely on your computer.


----------



## AngelToo (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. Is there a better picture program? I'm not that thrilled with picassa, because if I want to edit or name my pictures, it comes up with that confusing slide show display, which I still have a hard time figuring out. I'm not familiar with Windows file explorer. Is that something already on my computer, or do I have to download it?


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

photoshop elements is a great cheaper version of the full version of photoshop if you are ok about paying for one .......windows explorer is part of your operating system .........its how you explore whats on your computer put in simple terms .......where as internet explorer is to surf the net......easy way is to make a folder in my pictures or on your desktop ......by right clicking on a blank space click new then folder.......name the folder something meaningful to you ...........then go to my computer and right click on the camera card drive and select copy .......then go back to the folder you have made and named and click paste..........or alternatively if auto play window comes up when you put your card into your computer go down to open folder to view files ......then right click on the folder with the photos in it ......and copy and paste to the folder you have made and named for your photos......as with most things in windows there are a multitude of ways you can do the same thing ......hope this helps


----------



## AngelToo (May 24, 2012)

Thank you! I'll see if I can figure that out. I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

GIMP is a freeware editor said by many to be the equal or better than Photoshop. It has all kinds of plugins available for editing.

For simpler things, like cropping, color enhancing, and simple effects, Irfanview is also free and much simpler to use (be sure to install its plugin package so it will support the maximum amount of types). It has a batch capacity to work on groups of photos at the same time, too. Though I have GIMP, I end up using Irfanview for 90%+ of the simple editing I do.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> GIMP is a freeware editor said by many to be the equal or better than Photoshop. It has all kinds of plugins available for editing.
> 
> For simpler things, like cropping, color enhancing, and simple effects, Irfanview is also free and much simpler to use (be sure to install its plugin package so it will support the maximum amount of types). It has a batch capacity to work on groups of photos at the same time, too. Though I have GIMP, I end up using Irfanview for 90%+ of the simple editing I do.


havent heard of gimp will check it out


----------

